# multiplayer MW3 (error)



## acclamish (Oct 19, 2011)

i cannot open multiplayer modern warfare 3...pls fix it for me ^^

could not start process 'iw5mp_ceg.exe'(null)(0x80041002)


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Where did you get this game from?


----------

